# A Fun Way to Spend the Morning



## 480sparky (Aug 2, 2015)

Went to a camera show in Omaha this morning. 








Lots of fun toys to look at.












Picked up a smooth-working 11x14 Sauders 4-blade easel, and 4 rolls of vintage 122 film


----------



## tirediron (Aug 2, 2015)

That is a NICE easel!  Looks like a fun place.


----------



## limr (Aug 2, 2015)

*Drool*


----------



## tirediron (Aug 2, 2015)

Someone get Lenny a bib!


----------



## limr (Aug 2, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Someone get Lenny a bib!



And a ticket to Omaha!

And since we're fantasizing, make it first class!


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 2, 2015)

limr said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Someone get Lenny a bib!
> ...



Let me know when your coming, I'll break out some steaks.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 2, 2015)

limr said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Someone get Lenny a bib!
> ...


I didn't think there was any 'first class' in Nebraska!


----------



## limr (Aug 2, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



Tofu steaks?


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 2, 2015)

limr said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...




Corn dogs.


----------



## limr (Aug 2, 2015)

480sparky said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...



Veggie corn dogs?

I so would not do well in the Midwest.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 2, 2015)

limr said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...


You know... people have been banned for saying things like that!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 2, 2015)

limr said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...


You're reallllllllly crusin' Missy!


----------



## limr (Aug 2, 2015)

tirediron said:


> You know... people have been banned for saying things like that!



Well then robbins shouldn't have baited me!


----------



## limr (Aug 2, 2015)

tirediron said:


> You're reallllllllly crusin' Missy!



I will not submit to the Meat Mafia!


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 2, 2015)

OK.

Bacon-wrapped corn dogs.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 2, 2015)

limr said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > You're reallllllllly crusin' Missy!
> ...



Ok, well I can't grill tofu.  In Nebraska that will get you deported.  I guess we can compromise, I could probably do a heck of a all veggie kabob.  Would that work?


----------



## table1349 (Aug 2, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Went to a camera show in Omaha this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*B* FREAKING *S *This thread should have been titled *"A Fun Way to Spend Lots of Money"*

H#!!  This would be like a crack head attending a crack dealers convention.


----------



## limr (Aug 2, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



That would work! And I do eat _some_ seafood, so we could do a salmon fillet on the grill if that will set better with the Nebraskans. Although...seafood in Nebraska? Hmmmm, perhaps we should stick to trout.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 2, 2015)

limr said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



Catfish is something of a local favorite - and I can still do a pretty decent job with salmon though it isn't something I fix regularly.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 2, 2015)

*We should start a petition.................................................*





*My sentiments exactly.....................*


----------



## limr (Aug 2, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...



Not a big fan of catfish. Don't worry, I'll bring a bean salad 

Just as long as I can take pictures of the feast with my camera show swag.


----------



## limr (Aug 2, 2015)

gryphonslair99 said:


> *We should start a petition.................................................*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's silliness and then there's just being an ass.


----------



## Buckster (Aug 2, 2015)

Sure looks like fun!  How were the prices?


----------



## table1349 (Aug 2, 2015)

Buckster said:


> Sure looks like fun!  How were the prices?


Geeze........ I wasn't there so I don't know what the prices were but just looking at the pictures sparky posted my bank account went down by $500.00.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 2, 2015)

Buckster said:


> Sure looks like fun!  How were the prices?



Like any show.  You gotta shop around.  One table had a 65mm RB lens, which caught my interest.  Until I noticed the haze in it.  He wouldn't budge from $250, saying they sell for that on ebay.  Yeah.... in _pristine _condition.  I wouldn't have given him more than $75 for it.

But there were some bargains.  Like the 122 film ($5/roll).  And I thought the c-note for the easel was a fair price.  All it really needs is a good cleaning.


----------



## ByronBrant (Aug 2, 2015)

Did someone say bacon?


----------



## chuasam (Aug 2, 2015)

Not to dis you but I have lots of friends who are camera collectors. They know so much about old cameras.
It's almost fetish-like. I've never understood it.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 2, 2015)

I don't understand the attraction to golf.  But hey, to each their own.


----------



## AceCo55 (Aug 3, 2015)

Didn't happen to see a Nikon d400? ...  crawls back under rock to wait


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 3, 2015)

AceCo55 said:


> Didn't happen to see a Nikon d400? ...  crawls back under rock to wait



There was actually very little in the way of digital. A D7100 body was all I noted.


----------

